

What VCs Want and why they call it Vulture Capital - shoesfullofdust
http://vimeo.com/3406559

======
shoesfullofdust
54 minutes plus questions. Here's the Monty Python sketch refenced in the
talk:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUhb0XII93I>

